# Vacation in Huatulco



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

So I am finally taking a well deserved 2 week vacation next month. I am taking the wife and kids down to Huatulco for a few days, then over to Puerto Escondido to check on our property, then over to Rio Grande to see her parents, then back to Huatulco for the last few days before we fly back.

We usually fly direct from DF to PE, however AeroMar is very expensive, especially since we are taking our 2 children with us that are over the "lap" age and we need to buy an actual seat. This year we decided to fly into Huatulco since I have never been and we can spend some time bumming around the beaches and restaurants. We are staying right on the Marina, which looked quite nice from the photos.

My question is- What is there to do other than the beaching and eating in Huatulco? I admit I am not familiar with any place East of Puerto Escondido on the coast.

Any suggestions for a family of 4 would be great. This will be out first vacation in Mexico while living in Mexico. Why go anywhere else right?


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

conorkilleen said:


> So I am finally taking a well deserved 2 week vacation next month. I am taking the wife and kids down to Huatulco for a few days, then over to Puerto Escondido to check on our property, then over to Rio Grande to see her parents, then back to Huatulco for the last few days before we fly back.
> 
> We usually fly direct from DF to PE, however AeroMar is very expensive, especially since we are taking our 2 children with us that are over the "lap" age and we need to buy an actual seat. This year we decided to fly into Huatulco since I have never been and we can spend some time bumming around the beaches and restaurants. We are staying right on the Marina, which looked quite nice from the photos.
> 
> ...


Beaching and eating is it amigo. There are many different types of beaches - open sea, many coves - at Huatulco but, except for interesting road trips, of which there are many within a few hours of Huatulco, that´s about it. Nothing wrong with that except perhaps the idea of going there in July but, what the hell, to each his own.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> Beaching and eating is it amigo. There are many different types of beaches - open sea, many coves - at Huatulco but, except for interesting road trips, of which there are many within a few hours of Huatulco, that´s about it. Nothing wrong with that except perhaps the idea of going there in July but, what the hell, to each his own.


Yeah..realize its the rainy season but anything beats the Monterrey dryness and heat. Plus its the only time I can take 2 weeks in a row. We are going to make the best of it. Beaching, eating and drinking it shall be


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

conorkilleen said:


> Yeah..realize its the rainy season but anything beats the Monterrey dryness and heat. Plus its the only time I can take 2 weeks in a row. We are going to make the best of it. Beaching, eating and drinking it shall be


As spread out as Huatulco is, you'll probably have to rent a car, unless you intend to spend most of your time around the marina.
We were there, (by car) in March a couple of years ago and it was very hot and humid, even compared to Puerto Escondido 75 miles or so north/west. I doubt there's much public transportation between beaches in the Huatulco area, so taxi it is.
We enjoyed La Crucecita, which looks much older and more established than one would expect, considering it hardly existed before Huatulco was developed.
A day-trip to Puerto Angel and the near-by beaches at Zipolite, San Agustinillo and Mazunte would be well worth it.


----------

